# Bee sting!



## Northerner (May 24, 2017)

I was just out in the garden having dug over a patch of ground, and thinking how nice it would be to create a bit of a 'wildflower meadow' space to encourage bees and other insects, when something settled on my hand. Distracted by my thoughts, I absent-mindedly brushed it away - and the little b***er stung me!  There's gratitude for you!


----------



## Robin (May 24, 2017)

Northerner said:


> I was just out in the garden having dug over a patch of ground, and thinking how nice it would be to create a bit of a 'wildflower meadow' space to encourage bees and other insects, when something settled on my hand. Distracted by my thoughts, I absent-mindedly brushed it away - and the little b***er stung me!  There's gratitude for you!


How ungrateful of it! Stick some bicarb on it ( the sting site, not the bee) Neutrailses the acid and stops it stinging.


----------



## Northerner (May 24, 2017)

Robin said:


> How ungrateful of it! Stick some bicarb on it ( the sting site, not the bee) Neutrailses the acid and stops it stinging.


Thanks for the tip! Haven't been stung since I was a kid!  Off to see if I can dig some out of the cupboard!


----------



## Robin (May 24, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Thanks for the tip! Haven't been stung since I was a kid!  Off to see if I can dig some out of the cupboard!


And for a wasp sting, you use vinegar, because wasp stings are alkaline. Ok, antihistamine cream probably helps in both cases, but you could bet your bottom dollar if I got stung, I'd have run out!
Hmm, wonder what you could use for Lantus ( not really advocating either, it stings for a reason, all to do with the body's PH balance)


----------



## grovesy (May 24, 2017)

Hope it recovers soon.


----------



## Copepod (May 24, 2017)

Also check that sting isn't still attached to your skin. Easiest tool is a plastic bank card to flick it off. Not forceps / tweezers as you might squeeze contents of venom sac into skin.


----------



## Northerner (May 24, 2017)

Copepod said:


> Also check that sting isn't still attached to your skin. Easiest tool is a plastic bank card to flick it off. Not forceps / tweezers as you might squeeze contents of venom sac into skin.


I just picked it out straight away with my fingers. Didn't hurt for long, but itches like crazy now and inflamed around the area of the sting.


----------



## trophywench (May 24, 2017)

Poor old Bumble - RIP.

It's so easy to do what you did though - met a chap in France a few years ago - did it absent mindedly like you one day, no sting and no ill effects until some days later saw him in A&E being very ill and diagnosed with Lyme's disease - was evidently a flippin' tick.


----------



## Steff (May 24, 2017)

Argh Alan nightmare remember it happened to me once as a child was with my nan who ran to the kitchen and put a bag of peas on it., hope the aftermath aint to terrible x


----------



## Kaylz (May 24, 2017)

Oh goodness hope its not bothering you too much, I've only been stung once in the belly button as a kid which I tried to hide from my mum as I didn't want her to take me away from the park haha, surprising really as I also stuck my head in a bush with a wasps nest with the wasps just flying in and out by my head  x


----------



## RobK (May 24, 2017)

Northerner said:


> I was just out in the garden having dug over a patch of ground, and thinking how nice it would be to create a bit of a 'wildflower meadow' space to encourage bees and other insects, when something settled on my hand. Distracted by my thoughts, I absent-mindedly brushed it away - and the little b***er stung me!  There's gratitude for you!



Join the club a wasp just zapped me on the shoulder when I was out cycling, That will teach me to cycle in just a vest! Always have antihistamine in the bag which seems to cure it pretty quick just itches a bit now.


----------



## RobK (May 24, 2017)

RobK said:


> Join the club a wasp just zapped me on the shoulder when I was out cycling, That will teach me to cycle in just a vest! Always have antihistamine in the bag which seems to cure it pretty quick just itches a bit now.



Correction to the above I 'was'wearing more than just a vest


----------



## Ljc (May 24, 2017)

RobK said:


> Correction to the above I 'was'wearing more than just a vest


I'm glad yo were, would have been a bit breezy else


----------



## mikeyB (May 24, 2017)

Don't give him any sympathy you lot, it's only a flipping bee sting. Mind you, at least he didn't go to A&E, probably to avoid being told not to be a big baby by a stern nurse. 

Really.

I once got stung by a bee in the electrics shop in Tobermory. I bought a fridge freezer, undaunted. I'm a real man.


----------



## Northerner (May 24, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Don't give him any sympathy you lot, it's only a flipping bee sting. Mind you, at least he didn't go to A&E, probably to avoid being told not to be a big baby by a stern nurse.
> 
> Really.
> 
> I once got stung by a bee in the electrics shop in Tobermory. I bought a fridge freezer, undaunted. I'm a real man.


The point is that he stung me for no reason at the very time I was considering getting him and his mates sorted with some lush nectar-filled plants!


----------



## mikeyB (May 24, 2017)

Aye, very ungrateful. Badly brought up, if you ask me.


----------



## khskel (May 25, 2017)

Once got a wasp sting in the mouth from a wasp that was hiding in my sandwich. I thought I'd chomped on a bit of broken glass.


----------



## Northerner (May 25, 2017)

khskel said:


> Once got a wasp sting in the mouth from a wasp that was hiding in my sandwich. I thought I'd chomped on a bit of broken glass.


Ouch!  I remember getting stung by a wasp once when I was very little, probably about 6 - the little blighter flew up my shorts when I was playing in the garden (OK, I might have been poking the nest! ) I ran inside the house screaming, but my Mum had a visitor so I kept going and ran uostairs. Mum wondered what on earth was going on and followed me up, all concerned. But I bet she had a little laugh to herself when she found out what had happened!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (May 25, 2017)

Hope the irritation from the sting has eased up, Alan, and that you're still going to plant some bee-friendly plants!  I did the same and got stung by a wasp on my leg when I was at secondary school - thought my leg was a bit itchy and scratched it without looking, only to scratch a wasp - don't suppose it was any happier about it than I was!



Robin said:


> Hmm, wonder what you could use for Lantus


Changing to Tresiba worked for me!


----------



## Pine Marten (May 25, 2017)

khskel said:


> Once got a wasp sting in the mouth from a wasp that was hiding in my sandwich. I thought I'd chomped on a bit of broken glass.


 how horrible! I was stung by a wasp once which divebombed my foot while I was pottering in our garden - the wasp was promptly squashed by Mr Marten, but by heck it hurt like crazy!

Northerner, my daughter said the other day she took out what she thought was a fly landed in her hair, but found it was a bee which stung her hand - she got the sting out straightaway, but complained about the itching and soreness! 

Stings are nasty, nasty, nasty


----------



## Wirrallass (May 28, 2017)

khskel said:


> Once got a wasp sting in the mouth from a wasp that was hiding in my sandwich. I thought I'd chomped on a bit of broken glass.


Ooooooo ah! Nooooo! This reminds me of when my mum was minding my baby daughter  - babe was in the pram & my mum saw a wasp fly into my babes mouth   - mum got it out with her finger  - amazingly waspie didn't sting either my baby or mum's finger 
WL


----------

